# Reds Or Gold



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

just wondering what everyone thinks is better. if you want to post a reason that would be great too.

Croz


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they only way i would have golds is if i could shoal them together.but if it didn't work rbp..for sures


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I say RBP's becasue they are a very succesful piranha species and abundty available in comparison. So if another one deciedes to jump out of your tank again then you wont have to worry about searching for another mate as long :smile: ... this is the picture section, wheres the picture


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would also prefer the rbp. But I've never had a gold. One day.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> they only way i would have golds is if i could shoal them together.but if it didn't work rbp..for sures


 Yup, same here.
I'd rather have a shoal (even though the fish might be more timid) than a single fish, no matter how bad-ass it is.

But if I found a gold, I'd be all over it like a fly on dung, because I haven't seen anything besides reds...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I prefer a gold as both single specimen and shoal


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Can gold spilos be shoaled? Or do they need to be in a tank by themselves? The reason I am asking is I am thinking on buying some of the babies that MAD has and would like to know if they can shoal.

Croz


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i cant afford golds.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

You can try, they are shoaling now. You dont know untill you try.
and black piranha how come you cant afford them, this is why I am selling these fish is so everyone can get some and not pay rediculas prices.
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like rare things, i hear a lot about rbp becuase most people think its the only piranha, haha!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RBPs because they always shoal and are very hardy, not hard to manage, and relatively attractive (minus the downsyndrome forehead they have going).

Joe


----------



## Somefinfishy (Mar 4, 2003)

seen lots of golds for sale lately On www.aquariacentral.com someone is selling a pair of 3'golds for $40-50 I have a pair 4" I'd let go


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes reds are hardy and cool ,but i dono i still like rare things


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> yes reds are hardy and cool ,but i dono i still like rare things


 who doesn't







..rare is the best


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I would rather have spilos, a nasty shoal


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Spilos are better looking


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

kuhndoggie has a shoal of golds in a 300 gallon.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=1119

"heres a coulple pics of my tank and fish,sorry my camera sux. they get along great in this tank but the first time i tried it in a 55 with 4 then a 150 with 7 both times i had alot of fin nipping and some deaths"

I guess you just have to have a big tank! 300 gallons!


----------



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

I love Red Piranha than Gold....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> and relatively attractive (minus the downsyndrome forehead they have going).












Man, I will never look at my reds in the same way again....








Well, they say "downers" are always happy, so I must have a bunch of very happy fish then...... :







:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I think GOlds are one of the best looking piranhas around, only if they would shoal better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > yes reds are hardy and cool ,but i dono i still like rare things
> ...


 Yes true. But i think they look better also.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

go for gold nice looking fish


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitly Reds!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Over 75G tank reds under a 75G tank gold.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Please don't bring up ancient threads again...

*_Topic Closed_*


----------

